# I wish I was a computor geek instead of a dork.



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've been struggling today trying to figure out how to mail someone my resume that's in "Works"....PLUS I was hoping to attache a photo I have in "Publisher".

Could anyone help explain to me how to do this in VARY simple beyond basic terms, PLEASE, please, please?



You just don't want to know how much I've been struggling with this!:mad

Thank-you


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Wendy,

You could either copy and paste it to the email or you could go the "file" on the top left of the screen (when your word document is open) it will say "send" as an attachment or you could send it as an open document.

click on the way you want to do it and it will automaticly open a new email.

As for pictures i'm a klutz 
Good luck


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Geeks tend to suffer from premature hair loss and volatile tempers. I know, I AM one of those.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Wendy

if your resume is in Word Document format you can insert your photo there and then attach the whole document to your e-mail.

How to insert a photo to a Word document

Go to the Insert meny and pick, Picture from file 

Then you attach the document to your email. This is what I suggest and not to copy and paste your text.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I figured it out copying each onto a disk. Then I chose attachments when i was using e-mail. 

BUT then I re-read my sent e-mail and it appears that along with the page I copied, it gave the whole word program. Like they now could open other files I had. NOT GOOD! Although it was all pastry stuff...photos and such, so I had nothing embarassing on it. But I certainly did something wrong?

Why didn't it JUST copy the page that I had up on the screen when I hit 'send to' ?

Thanks


----------



## richardl (Sep 7, 2002)

Wendy,

You did nothing wrong at all!
When you open the attachment it certainly will open the word program. And that's how your recipient will print your resume-from the word program.
Just wait for the good news in your inbox¡I
Don't worry be happy!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank-you, now I know. Shew.........


----------



## cwk (Nov 24, 2000)

Wendy,
If in the future you get the time,try using 
an easy webpage creator and send your 
resume as an HTML doc. Once you get on to it you'll see that it's a lot less hassle and changes are easier.I wonder if it wouldn't pay to keep a copy online someplace that has free webhosting.
Bill

btw you are NOT a dork.


----------

